# Can I just convert an old bag into a carrier?



## battyjac (Dec 20, 2011)

Not for airplanes or anything, just general car travel and some incognito store visits. I'm no Paris Hilton and don't have her income either. But I do have old purses and a lot of tote bags. I was thinking I could put some stiff cardboard or a small cutting board in the bottom and sew in a small leash. Would that work? Obviously she needs to be able to breathe well! 

Has anyone done this? I've been googling and only found one by Martha Stewart but it didn't have any way to contain the dog. I have a lot of ideas and minimal skill so I need to keep it simple.

The Martha Stewart one:
Pet Projects: Fabric Pet Projects - Martha Stewart


----------



## qtchi (Jun 19, 2010)

I've made my own bags, but you can do what you describe. I find it can sometimes be easier to just make something from scratch rather than converting something, but that's just me. As long as your dog is safe and comfortable in the bag, then it should be okay. Maybe you could put a stiff pillow(lots of stuffing) on the bottom instead of a board.


----------



## battyjac (Dec 20, 2011)

That's a great idea! I can handle making a pillow! Thanks!


----------

